# Perte de signal wifi sur routeur  Netgear



## laurentverdier.com (26 Septembre 2008)

Alors voilà mon souci je viens de faire lacquisition dun nouveau Routeur Wifi Netgear  Le WNR 3500 cest un Routeur « N »
Je précise avent de commencer à m'expliquer, que je tourne sous MAC OSX léopard (Netgear aime les mac il parait!)
Le problème cest que des fois je reçoit un signal de bonne qualité, tout va bien mais alors de temps en temps je ne reçoit plus rien ou alors quun faible signal qui ne me permet même pas de visionner une page web. Ces coupures, ou plutôt perte du signal peuvent arriver une fois dans laprès midi comme toute les 5 min durant des heures cest vraiment très irritant et je commence à en perdre mon sang froid ! :(
On ma dit que je pouvais essayer de changer de canal alors je suis aller dans « Wirless siting » dans la page dadministration de mon routeur, il y avais une rubrique « Chanel » et des chiffres allant jusqua 13 jai tester les 13, mais rien ne change.
Donc si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur car là je ne sais plus quoi faire...
Je précise jai aussi régler  loption mode sur « up to 145 Mbps » Car en "up to 300 Mbps" c'est encore pire!

Ce que jen pense cest que vu que je capte bien de temps en temps, ça vient pas de la distance entre mon mac et le routeur et je suis à 10m grand max avec un cloison fine comme du papier qui nous sépare cest apparemment pas les « Channel Mais quest-ce que ça peut être dautre ? la Norme « N » peut être que mon Mac pro ne gère pas ? Ou alors le récepteur de mon mac pro qui déconne ? Je précise que je suis sous Mac OSX Léopard 
Encore une chose... ça me faisais la même chose sur mon vieux D-link... Mais en beaucoup moins souvent! je pensais que c'était parce qu'il ce faisais vieux (il a claquer d'ailleurs...) Mais apparemment c'est autre chose!
Voilou, vous savez tout!
Enfin dites mois ce que vous en pensez, je vous en supplie aidez moi ! :(


----------



## laurentverdier.com (26 Septembre 2008)

Non, ça ne vous parle pas? :'(


----------



## Le Pouet (8 Octobre 2008)

Ouf je ne suis pas le seul.

J'ai exactement le même problème. Je viens d'acheter un alu et j'ai un signal très faible de 40% sur mon routeur Netgear 834N. J'ai fais toute une série de mesure avec IStumbler est là effectivement le signal est très mauvais.

Le portable que j'ai à côté de mon Imac à lui un signal de 99% sous Windows.
Tous les autre appareils de la maison Unix ou Win fonctionnent parfaitement en Wifi avec du signal > 85 %.

J'ai ouvert un ticket chez Apple et après plus de 30 minutes de test pas de solution. La réponse est toujours la même 'vous êtes le premier à ...'

Alors si quelqu'un à une idée, elle est la bienvenue.


----------



## laurentverdier.com (8 Octobre 2008)

Moi aussi pareil, mon pc capte normalement... donc ça viens du Mac... Mais alors d'où, je ne sais pas... j'ai bien peur que ce soit une défaillance matérielle, parce que sur aucun des forum ou j'ai aborder la question j'ai eut une réponse à mes question... j'ai laisser tomber l'affaire et j'ai tirer un cable qui traverce mon salon...
Moi mon mac n'est plus garanti, alors pfff avent que je puisse me le faire réparer de l'eau vas couler sous les pont!


----------



## cdubrutal (8 Octobre 2008)

même problème pour moi...
Borne DLINK 
SSID caché
clé WEP
Filtrage adresse mac

je suis sous leopard, dernière MAJ.

ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'avec AP grapher je capte deux SSID du même nom mais avec canaux différents. Airport ne m'indique pas le réseau (normal SSID caché) mais il m'indique un appareil qui a le nom du SSID. Je peux me connecter dessus mais je n'ai alors pas d'ip attribuée. 

Je suppose donc qu'il s'agit d'un conflit, mais de quel sorte ? 

a noter que j'ai le même problème avec une borne 3COM.
a noter aussi que les PCs qui m'entourent se connectent "tranquille"...

merci de votre aide


----------



## laurentverdier.com (8 Octobre 2008)

cdubrutal a dit:


> même problème pour moi...
> Borne DLINK
> SSID caché
> clé WEP
> ...


Moi aussi j'avais le même problème avec mon D-Link


----------

